# Goat milk yoghurt



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Long story short, DD is quite allergic to cow's milk. (If only I had figured this out sooner. :grump She is however doing well on goat milk. The problem is I tried to make some yoghurt for her last night, and it didn't turn out quite right. It has a funny, I don't know, OFF taste to it, and it didn't set properly. It is still not cold yet, so it may firm up to a more acceptable level, but it's currently not much thicker than I started with!!! Is there some different trick you have to use with goat milk? I am using that Meyenburg milk from the dairy case, it does have a bit of funny flavor on its own but the yoghurt is much worse. I think I can find some powdered goat milk... do you think that would work better? I am afraid to try that stuff though, I hear it tastes terrible.

I know that what I really need is a couple of milk goats, but we will not have anywhere to put such creatures for at least another year, so I'm kind of stuck with what I can find in the store...


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I hope you get an answer to this. I know that fresh milk makes a difference. I tried to buy organic goat yogurt once and it smelled so bad and left a terrible aftertaste. I hope that won't be the case with fresh because I want a milk goat so badly.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

any chance you have a Trader Joe's store or a healthfood store around? Before we had goats I would buy premade plain goat yogurt in the store and it was wonderful. I became quite cow milk incompatible during my second pregnancy and practically lived on goat milk yogurt for awhile.

I do make homemade goat milk yogurt these days but it's from our own farm fresh goat milk. It is runnier - but so lovely and tasty that no one minds. I think the super thick gelatin-like yogurt is far worse than natural thinner stuff.

Not sure I would bother with making yogurt from the store goat milk.

gl!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with cathleen, try to find a ready made goats milk yogurt. It sounds like you do not have access to an acceptable product to make your own with. But if you do try to make yogurt again, I do have a tip. Do not disturb the fresh yogurt until it has thoroughly chilled. That will help with the proper setting, but not with the taste problem you describe.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

So, the problem is definitely the milk I'm starting with, and not something I'm doing then, right? I.E., there is no difference in how I should make yoghurt from goat milk than from cow milk? That is a bummer in a way, I have yet to find any premade goat yoghurt... I will just have to keep looking, I guess. Until then I can still make half way decent flavored yoghurt at least. The jello hides how bad the milk was. :grit:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

No good health food stores in your area? I'm pretty sure I've seen some in the stores here. The milk is definitely your problem...as goat milk ages it starts to taste really nasty. So you have to consider how old the milk you're getting actually is...It is milked from a goat, goes into a bilk tank and sits around waiting for pick up...gets picked up and goes to a processing facility...gets mixed with a bunch of other old milk and then gets packaged..then goes from there to your local market.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

marusempai said:


> So, the problem is definitely the milk I'm starting with, and not something I'm doing then, right? I.E., there is no difference in how I should make yoghurt from goat milk than from cow milk? That is a bummer in a way, I have yet to find any premade goat yoghurt... I will just have to keep looking, I guess. Until then I can still make half way decent flavored yoghurt at least. The jello hides how bad the milk was. :grit:


well, the incubating yogurt should not be disturbed until it has been refrigerated for several hours to get thoroughly chilled. I would try making it with the dry goats milk powder, that should work fine. I made some yogurt this winter with dried cows milk powder and the final incubation of the 2007 seasons bulgarian yogurt, and it turned out alarmingly firm


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

goatsareus said:


> well, the incubating yogurt should not be disturbed until it has been refrigerated for several hours to get thoroughly chilled. I would try making it with the dry goats milk powder, that should work fine. I made some yogurt this winter with dried cows milk powder and the final incubation of the 2007 seasons bulgarian yogurt, and it turned out alarmingly firm


I will keep that in mind... when I make my cow's milk yoghurt, I usually carefully take a spoonful from the top as soon as it's done, to see how it turned out. Guess I should cut that out. :viking: I can get the cow's milk yoghurt quite thick, using the same process as I used on the goat milk, and the same starter, so I don't know what happened this time... I will have to keep looking. There is ONE more health food store in the area, that I haven't checked yet, maybe they will have something and make this a moot point, but thanks everybody for the tips anyway.:clap:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Excuse me, but Meyenburg goat milk is the nastiest thing in the universe. Their product tastes like what I would throw away as spoiled.

Find a local goat milk producer.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Ugh. I hate Meyenburg goat milk too. Yuk! Terrible stuff! It's like a buck peed in every bottle...

Doesn't Meyenburg ultra-pasteurize their milk? Could that have an effect?

Maru- You should try a health food store for the goats' milk. I had better luck with health food store milk than Meyenburg from WalMart.

I incubate my goats' milk yogurt for 24 hours at 110 degrees and then slowly and carefully place it in the fridge for 8 hours before I disturb it. I really like strong yogurt 

 RedTartan


----------

